# Pneumonia recovery? And a top tip



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since I'm married to the absent minded professor, who WILL let me go out in public with my shirt inside out (yep, he has), I have learned to stop in front of a mirror on my way out the door to check seams, buttons, zippers to make sure everything is buttoned, zipped and is right side out and to do a final color check. He'd also let me go out in the gawd awfulest color matches too, he's color blind. A 'go bag' is the best thing and it sits in the hall closet. Theres a short sleeved shirt, a long sleeved shirt, a sweat shirt, jeans, pajamas, slippers, sneakers, socks and underwear and all the travel size overnight stuff. In a pinch, I might not be a fashion plate, but I won't die of embarrassment. And he won't forget my undies or a bra. Or shoes. Yeah, he would.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I"m so sorry to hear you were so sick. it sounds awful. do you suppose you caught it on the airplane going over to UK?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I"m so sorry to hear you were so sick. it sounds awful. do you suppose you caught it on the airplane going over to UK?


 Who knows, the plane, being at the London Horse Show, 1500 people there, or just visiting Southend Sea front, could of been anywhere.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

No stories...just glad you are telling the tale about it.
Being that sick it does take time to become yourself again.
Go slow...listen to your body and do as it tells you it yet needs....rest, rest and more rest.

Hope this is a fast road to recovery for you.  
🐴....


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Hope you get better fast and get some rest!!💕

people around here are getting sick like crazy with pneumonia.
A family friend was in the ICU for days from pneumonia.. it was really bad but he was able to get out of ICU and now he’s resting.
Something about covid and pneumonia really takes a toll on you. 
I’ve gotten covid 3 times, all 3x really took a toll on me for sure so I completely understand, it sure does suck and I hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

My boyfriend had pneumonia 4-5 different times and recovered fully. Both my parents had it at the same time a couple years ago. Mom was in the hospital for 2 weeks with a 50-50 chance to live according the the doctor but she made it--thank God. It took a few months for them to regain their strength though and feel normal again.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad you are recovering. Search vitamins to boost your immune system. HOpe you are well soon.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Very glad you are on the mend🤠🤠

DH has survived a major heart attack and prostate cancer. All that has weakened his immune system, so he managed to get “walking pneumonia” twice after all that. Being the “manly-man” that he is🙄🙄, he refused to go to our general doctor for diagnosis until I threatened to call his heart doctor. 

While you will recover and be able to get back to your normally scheduled life, the first case of pneumonia makes you vulnerable, so pay attention to the early warning signs. Especially since we now seem to be living in a world full of “spin-off“ virus and bacteria.

After nearly six weeks, DH and I are STILL getting over a massive-turn-you-inside-out-cough that wasn’t diagnosed, except we know we did t have covid. I rarely go anywhere, DH still works so he brought ”it” home.

I have started wearing a mask again. I wore it when the critter chiropractor was here, telling her it was as much for her protection. Meaning, think about wearing a mask when around other people no matter what they may say. Your health is more important than any negative comments someone might make🤠


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

@walkinthewalk thanks for that. Kind of frustrated that I didn’t follow up on the fact that now I’m 65, I qualify for the pneumonia jab, there’s a conversation for the future!

As to mask wearing, I was seriously considering wearing a mask on the plane, and decided not to, on reflection a bad choice maybe. I personally have little regard for what other think, if I choose to wear the mask to protect me, or because I think it will protect you, my choice.

I must say I was horrified by the amount of staff in the hospital wearing their masks just over the mouth, wear the mask, don’t wear the mask, but if you haveto, or choose to, WEAR IT PROPERLY.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> @walkinthewalk thanks for that. Kind of frustrated that I didn’t follow up on the fact that now I’m 65, I qualify for the pneumonia jab, there’s a conversation for the future!
> 
> As to mask wearing, I was seriously considering wearing a mask on the plane, and decided not to, on reflection a bad choice maybe. I personally have little regard for what other think, if I choose to wear the mask to protect me, or because I think it will protect you, my choice.
> 
> I must say I was horrified by the amount of staff in the hospital wearing their masks just over the mouth, wear the mask, don’t wear the mask, but if you haveto, or choose to, WEAR IT PROPERLY.


I have asthma, have had it since I was a kid. Not a real bad case but it rears its ugly head every now and then, so I have had both pneumonia vaccines. I used to get pneumonia every time I got a cold. If it went to my chest, pneumonia wasn't far off, miserable stuff! Since having had the jabs, not one time. Heck, I hardly get a cold anymore (knock on wood). I'm also much more conscientious about wearing a mask since COVID came to town. I haven't had that, thank God. 

I've seen the mask over the mouth thing too, and I wonder what the purpose is. If you sneeze, you're still going to spread stuff all over the place, because let's face it, if you're in process of taking blood pressure or giving a shot or starting an IV, you're not going to get that elbow up and over your face in time to stop the droplets. We've become much too complacent and need to get back on top of our prevention strategies.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I get the flu shot yearly. I did not get the pnuemonia shot this year. I do not keep my house hot in the winter, around 67 or so .I am also in an area that is not in freezing weather. lol. Today is 58 outside, and 67 inside and no heater on. I do air the house out an nice days .


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I would guess the reason for just the mask over the mouth is because they know it's not healthy to wear a mask "properly" for 8+ hours a day. First of all we require unrestricted breathing in order to get adequate oxygen levels and secondly our mouth and noses are full of bacteria that will breed in that mask environment and cause respiratory problems at some point.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

pasomountain said:


> I would guess the reason for just the mask over the mouth is because they know it's not healthy to wear a mask "properly" for 8+ hours a day. First of all we require unrestricted breathing in order to get adequate oxygen levels and secondly our mouth and noses are full of bacteria that will breed in that mask environment and cause respiratory problems at some point.


That really doesn’t fly does it?

In the same hospital surgeons have been wearing masks all day for years, many people are required to wear masks for many reasons. The point is, if you choose to, or are required to, wear the mask, do it properly, or just don’t bother.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

It flies just fine--



https://www.jpost.com/health-science/could-wearing-a-mask-for-long-periods-be-detrimental-to-health-628400


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I can link to many many studies that say the opposite, but the main point stands, if you choose to, or are required to wear a mask, wear it properly.

In other news, had a couple of little bumps, but still improving slowly. I have a feeling this might be a long journey.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Guess we'll just agree to disagree then. Hope you feel better soon.


----------

